# life-like ho track question



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

i just bought the "nascar daytona 500 ho slot car track life-like afx cars" from a fellow off ebay and it has 23ft of track. i have seen several life like track sections on ebay and im wondering if all life-like tracks will hook together to make a biger setup. im wanting to add about 15 ft more of track ..


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, it is all compatible.
Don't think buying pieces on Epay is the way to go though.
You should be able to buy a whole set without the cars fairly cheap that someone has bought just to get the cars.
I buy sets that way quite often.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

All Life Like and Rokar track are compatible.

My favorite home track because the lanes are wider than Tomy / AFX track.

__________________


----------



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pomfish said:


> Yeah, it is all compatible.
> Don't think buying pieces on Epay is the way to go though.
> You should be able to buy a whole set without the cars fairly cheap that someone has bought just to get the cars.
> I buy sets that way quite often.
> ...


well so far ebay is the only place i have looked but i would be interested in knowing where to look...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Try with a Want To Buy post here in the swap & sell forum.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

try the thrift stores,quite honestly.i have picked up aton that way,like sets with no cars.be prepared to end up with a lot of 9" curves however.most of the life like track i have was friends finding boxes for 5 bucks and just giving it to me.a little sponge sanding and soap and water goes along way.but watch the rail heights,i find ll track to be high and inconsistent at times,but i get it for free most of the time,so i won't complain.salvation army and st vincent du pauls and value village is where i look for track.like i said,people donate the sets quite often when they have broken the cars,but sometimes you can find ten dollar sets with the cars aswell.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Garage sales. Sets are usually a buck or two. Some even have working cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can think of one person who collects Lifelike cars here religiously, and buys a ton of sets simply for the cars. If anyone has track to get rid of, it would be him... Paging Mr. Cheapskate!! Grandcheapskate, please pick up the white house phone!! :lol:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello, Grandcheapskate's Track House! How can I help you?

Yes, I have tons of Tyco/Mattel and Lifelike track. All new from sets. While it may be more cost effective to look for complete sets without the cars, you may want to get some pieces which are not plentiful in sets. Also be aware that Lifelike has a very limited supply of track options. In curves, you are limited to 9" 1/4 flat curves and 12" 1/8 banked curves.

If you are interested, send me a private message and I'll get you a price list. If I do not respond right away, don't worry. I am really busy at the moment helping my dad recover from surgery.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

*AFX also makes an adapter for about $6.99 that allows you to connect your LifeLike track directly to AFX Aurora

AFX has a large variety of curves in different lengths and radius's, also straights in several lengths, along with chicanes, hairpin turns, cross overs and squeeze plays etc...

AFX also has a new 3 position wall power pack that allows 3 different settings for slower racing for younger less experienced drivers. You can also flip the plug where it connects to the track and it allows for the cars to travel in the opposite direction on your track... cool feature*


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I thought lifelike had two different styles of track an older one similar to the newer Tomy and Tyco press together style and the newer style which is similar to the old Afx lock and joiner.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sjracer said:


> I thought lifelike had two different styles of track an older one similar to the newer Tomy and Tyco press together style and the newer style which is similar to the old Afx lock and joiner.


 No, only one style. Lifelike track is the direct decendant of Amrac and Rokar; all three are compatible.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> No, only one style. Lifelike track is the direct decendant of Amrac and Rokar; all three are compatible.
> 
> Joe


Just as a historical note: I think they all may be the descendants of old Eldon HO track. I have a box of Eldon pieces and the design is exactly the same except for the little "hook" that locks the pieces together; Eldon's hook is much smaller, and for this reason they are not compatible. It would appear that with a little modification of the LifeLike hook you could adapt the two together. The Eldon track even has the same textured surface with the smooth black stripe down the center.

just sayin'.

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

seems simpler to get the appropriate adaptor tracks,if the rail height of the two are compatible.i went to tyco,because of the greater radii availlable.i have a ton of lifelike,but it is so limited,and has a really high rail height,that i got tired of wearing out my shoes,quite honestly.i did have a lot of fun with it befiore it went into storage however.its funny,but i don't have any aurora or afx or tomy track left.i buy cars not track.i find the track for free or at thrift stores,or on the good graces of my slotbuds.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

1000' s of laps on my life like disney test track nascar track combo ( about 31 pcs of track )and i came up with......don't use super g plus cars hard on that SYSTEM ..those shoes will have holes in no time,combined the high rails on life like.avoid use of the skinnest magnatraction shoes they get caught up in the rails,most work magnatraction shoes will work fine .Proper guide pin selection / along with front wheel selection is critical.most all tyco cars run great on LL.GO easy on track lock connections ..and pulling the wired to terminal controller and terminal ...very quick fix...rewire.but as for a the long term...Go with tyco all around better system. I LET track availability steer me to life like.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Life-Like's connectors are very strong but would be less forgiving if the curves were 1/8 circle and a more complicated layout was tried. LL uses track lengths that are multiples of three and the 1/4 circle track also ends up in a multiple of three.

I have used TOMY track and have been able to make up over an inch of mismatch when using 1/8 circle track as part of the layout. Even simple layouts can have a mismatch when using 1/8 circle track but there is a certain amount of flexibility at the connection to allow for the mismatch.

I assume this flexibility is somewhat true with TYCO/Mattel track although there is a more positive connection required underneath with the tabs.

The old AFX track used to give me fits since I had a few specialty track (S-Curve and Hairpin) and could end up with a mismatch...Most times I didn't have the right combination of smaller straights to deal with the mismatch or would break tabs trying to make it all connect. I'm guessing this is why Aurora AFX track came in so many possibilities. Most the track I had, and still have around here somewhere, consisted of 1/4 circles, 9" straights and 15" straights. 

By the time the flex track was introduced, my track and cars were placed in the attic by my brothers and would stay there for years...So, I never got the chance to try the flex track.


----------

